# Test, Deca, EQ, Dbol cycle opinions



## Broden (Aug 4, 2018)

25 yrs old, 5'8 205lbs ~12% bf
Have ran a few cycles over the past few years and would consider myself reasonably experienced and very knowledgeable... (i do a lot of research)
Wanted some feedback/opinions on the following cycle:

Test E at 500mg/wk

Nandrolone blend(300mg:100 NPP/100 Decanoate/100 undecanoate) at 600mg/wk

EQ at 500mg/wk

Dbol at 60mg/day for first 4 weeks.

IM's shot every 4 days and aromasin 25mgs EOD(slightly gyno prone but exem always does the trick for me)

Also, considering bringing down the test to 250/week to minimize potential sides. 

Im new to forums do thanks in advance for the feedback guys!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome..you’ll get help!:32 (20):


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome. 

Nandrolone blend eh? Fancy!

how long are you planning to run the injectable?

looks fine to me.

i battle high e2 so I'm going to run high deca with TRT test next cycle.  if that's an issue for you as well I don't see a problem with 250 test. The boldenone and nandrolone aromatize as well but not to the exten test does.


----------



## Broden (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes! I have ran deca and npp separately and love both. Very excited to see what this whole stack will bring. Gonna be running everything for 16 weeks or so. 
Im thinking of leaning towards the 250 mark as well just to be safe.


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

Broden said:


> Yes! I have ran deca and npp separately and love both. Very excited to see what this whole stack will bring. Gonna be running everything for 16 weeks or so.
> Im thinking of leaning towards the 250 mark as well just to be safe.



One thing to consider is running your orals once the injectable have already kicked in and/or running them first 4 weeks and last four weeks. 

Since you're running undeconate in both you blend and Eq, you may also consider bumping your cycle to 20 weeks. 

My upcoming 5th cycle will be 800deca/250test wk-1-20 350tren wk-12-20 50drol wk1-4 & 16-20

if you plan on sticking around I suggest you make an introduction post with a little more info about yourself so folks can get to know you better. 

Cheers


----------



## Broden (Aug 4, 2018)

I definitely wanted the dbol the first 4 weeks since everything else takes a while to really get started, but great idea to throw another 4 weeks of orals in at the end with a longer cycle such as 20 weeks.
Your plan sounds like some serious gains are coming your way! 
Maybe ill drop the deca around week 12-14 and add in tren the last 8 weeks along with the test and EQ... hmm sounds fun. 
And thanks for the advice, like i said ive no experience in forums so im learning, haha. ill go ahead and make an intro!


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> My upcoming 5th cycle will be 800deca/250test wk-1-20 350tren wk-12-20 50drol wk1-4 & 16-20


Now THAT is a cool cycle.  I hope you document this one Jin.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been a fan of running an oral mid or late cycle once everything is kicking. Throwing gas on the fire


----------



## Broden (Aug 4, 2018)

Haha i like it! Definitely gonna throw something in the last few weeks for the cherry on top.


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> Now THAT is a cool cycle.  I hope you document this one Jin.



Always do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2018)

What's the purpose of the eq?

Why inject every 4 days?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Like POB mentioned, what's the purpose of the 3rd oil?  you have your androgenic in test, you have your anabolic in the Deca, and you have your oral. adding another oil is meaningless.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

Broden said:


> 25 yrs old, 5'8 205lbs ~12% bf
> Have ran a few cycles over the past few years and would consider myself reasonably experienced and very knowledgeable... (i do a lot of research)
> Wanted some feedback/opinions on the following cycle:
> 
> ...



Whats exem?


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 6, 2018)

Exemestane



Chillinlow said:


> Whats exem?


----------



## bvs (Aug 6, 2018)

Theres nothing wrong with your cycle, but Id still do a few things different:
1 half the test dose
2 up the nandrolone dose
3 drop the eq
4 run the dbol from week 6-10

I'd do this for the following reasons
1 low sides from low aromatisation
2 great gains from the high dose deca
3 run the dbol while your injectables are kicked in for better synergy/strength/gains
4 test at trt doses for normal body and sexual functions 
5 cost effective


----------



## Broden (Aug 6, 2018)

Just experimenting. Have used test deca before so just trying something new. Everyones different so who knows what it could yield. Could be worthless or could be game changing. I understand that on paper adding eq to that seems useless but why not collect some personal, anecdotal evidence?
And doing every 4 days because i feel great based off shooting my test every 4 days so just made it easy and added the others at the same time. I like splitting my doses as opposed to all at once. Again just experimenting to see what works for me and what doesnt.


----------



## Jajuiceframe09 (Sep 24, 2021)

Seeker said:


> Like POB mentioned, what's the purpose of the 3rd oil?  you have your androgenic in test, you have your anabolic in the Deca, and you have your oral. adding another oil is meaningless


Your incorrect my friend. Top body builders stack eq with test as a base. Test and eq as a base. Then a 19-nor which is deca l. This cycle is farther superior to just test, deca , and dbol. What he can do is 12 weeks in swap out the deca for tren. The best body builders stack test, eq and deca and constantly rotate deca and tren. Test and eq is the base always.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2021)

Jajuiceframe09 said:


> Your incorrect my friend. Top body builders stack eq with test as a base. Test and eq as a base. Then a 19-nor which is deca l. This cycle is farther superior to just test, deca , and dbol. What he can do is 12 weeks in swap out the deca for tren. The best body builders stack test, eq and deca and constantly rotate deca and tren. Test and eq is the base always.


Hi, why don't you go make an introduction thread in the new members introduction forum.

I would LOVE to hear your background on training history and dietary approach, as well as your background in pharmacology and pharmacokinetics... and understand how your knowledge base is superior to POB.

Thank you, and welcome to the underground!


----------

